# Backwoods Camper.....



## Tacoma (Dec 24, 2012)

Back in the good old days, any guy would be more than proud to own this little camper to hunt and fish out of. It's too bad we have to have fancy rigs with new trucks these days just to sleep overnight in the woods.

Here's a little camper that I ran across on eBay. I bought the plans from there...  what a fine fishing rig for an old country boy like me.


----------



## TimBray (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks a lot like my parents first camper- '71? Shasta 13'. Camped many a night with my Dad while hunting/fishing.   

Tim


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 24, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 24, 2012)

Tacoma said:


> Back in the good old days, any guy would be more than proud to own this little camper to hunt and fish out of. It's too bad we have to have fancy rigs with new trucks these days just to sleep overnight in the woods.
> 
> Here's a little camper that I ran across on eBay. I bought the plans from there...  what a fine fishing rig for an old country boy like me.


I agree with you 100 percent !


----------



## David Parker (Dec 24, 2012)

Canned-ham campers rock


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 24, 2012)

TimBray said:


> Looks a lot like my parents first camper- '71? Shasta 13'. Camped many a night with my Dad while hunting/fishing.
> 
> Tim




Thats what I have now !!!!!!!

Took out the frig and stove, left the sink and water tank,
and built double bunks where the sofa was..........Also
took out the propane lights and heater.....Use Marine
batteries (2) for fans and internal lights...........
More than comfy for 1-2 people...Even has trailer brakes
even tho you can easily move it around by hand !!!!!


----------



## 280bst (Dec 24, 2012)

That thing is Great seems like most folks lost sight what it's really about in the off time a kid or Grand-kid would have a Blast camping out in that fort Merry Christmas


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

I wish I had one of those!! I would be the happiest guy on earth!! I just can't seem to find one in my price range!! If you don't mind how much did it cost to build it?


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 24, 2012)

That thing looks awesome!!!!!!!! Great job building it.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Tacoma,Thanks I will be looking at getting some plans from EBAY too! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## thurmongene (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey, a dry place to sleep,  off the ground and a place to have coffee!!!


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 30, 2012)

How about  a link to the plans?


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought this forum did not allow links, but I might be wrong. Just go to ebay and search camper plans and it should be there. (not my plans).


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice little camper. Post up pics of the inside.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not my camper, it's not my plans... check ebay for the plans. Best wishes.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 10, 2013)

Any backwood's camper builders out there?  smile


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 10, 2013)

Where's the slide out and AC?


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 10, 2013)

Good one Pappy... I don't need a slide-out, but I'd sure need a 5000-btu A/C for my tired old self.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 10, 2013)

Tacoma said:


> Good one Pappy... I don't need a slide-out, but I'd sure need a 5000-btu A/C for my tired old self.



If it was up to me I would love a camper like that.  The wife says otherwise.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 27, 2013)

A deer hunters dream cabin, and easily towable too... smile


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 7, 2013)

cost to make???


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 17, 2013)

The "cost to make" depends on the materials used. If you have a small utility trailer the cost would be a few hundred less. I'd say less than $1000 if you don't get too fancy in the interior with lots of camping gadgets. Maybe even $500 for just the basic camper. Again, it all depends on the materials used.


----------



## FARMS100 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Small camper*

30-35 YEARS AGO I BUILD ONE OUT OF METAL ON A OLD TRAILER I HAD CLOSE TO THIS, TRAILER WAS 9 ft LONGAND 5ft WIDE, PULLED GOOD. USED IT EVERY WEEKEND WHEN DEER HUNTING. I'M 70 NOW TOOK UP FISHING 2 YRS AGO.   IF SOMEBODY WANTED IT COULD BE BUILD CHEAP IF YOU OWN A TRAILER ALREADY.
THE WOOD AND SUPPLIES  WOULD COST LESS THAN
$500. INSIDE WOULD BE UP TO WHAT YOU WANT TO SPEND.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have posted mine on here many times before so not trying to beat a dead horse if others have seen it already.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 18, 2013)

Way to go Woodsman... lots of work, but many years of enjoyment with the family and kids.  Well worth it in the long run...


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tacoma said:


> Way to go Woodsman... lots of work, but many years of enjoyment with the family and kids.  Well worth it in the long run...



This is our 5th season in it I think and we still love it. It stays at camp usually so its a vacation "cabin" of sorts. Every year I try to add something to the camp to make it better for my wife and kids.


----------



## squirrelman43 (Nov 27, 2013)

Open the door so we can seen inside .


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello out there,  I have a great boat trailer I thought about building a camper on.  I'm just not able to do it all myself.   To any handy man, home improvement buff,   this 6'w x 9' L square-plus a triangulat front 6 w x about 6-7 L  trailer is now for sale.


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Good looking little camper.


----------

